# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Busy Buaya went to Zouk

## hwchoy

went to try catwalk fashion shoot at Zouk, presenting four collections from local designers Crystelle Ho, Peter, Kovit Ang and Sunny Ang.

* oh and request for models' email addresses must be accompanied by copious amount of legal tender *


Pre-show warm up with the girls

----------


## ranmasatome

You went to Zouk?? i think i've been here so long that when i saw the pics i thought you went to thailand... :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

these are runway models lah, not the clubbers  :Smile:

----------


## Nicky

somehow I feel that models are usually not pretty one leh..

of the 4 only the red one 'can see' nia, to me..  :Grin:

----------


## vinz

Choy, I thought you had better taste than that.  :Razz:

----------


## daveteogh

Can we have more pretty models!?  :Laughing:

----------


## bryan

This is nice. A change from the usual plant or bug.

----------


## oblivion

> somehow I feel that models are usually not pretty one leh..
> 
> of the 4 only the red one 'can see' nia, to me..





> Choy, I thought you had better taste than that.


 
he's probably referring to the neckline, not the face  :Grin:

----------


## vinz

Even for that, there's nothing to see.  :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

the red one? her name iko, they are fakes.  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

there are four collections, here's the boyz collection if you interested to buy and wear  go to www.thexero.com



*Kovit Ang - [made:to:measure]*

#1


#2


#3


#4


#5


#6


*Kovit Ang*

----------


## hwchoy

> somehow I feel that models are usually not pretty one leh..
> 
> of the 4 only the red one 'can see' nia, to me..



I think models are not necessarily pretty or gorgeous, then photo models and runway models also different. ask ranma lah, he knows lots of them  :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Nicky

> the red one? her name iko, they are fakes.



Who doesn't know they are fakes?  :Cool:  

BTW Chow why pose the male model? You share the same name as the 100m sprinter featured on the ST today?  :Shocked:

----------


## hwchoy

harlow, what makes you think they are all fakes? just that I know this particular one is fake.

simi ST sprinter lah? why male models cannot post? I don't understand what you are talking about. this is a fashion show shoot. men have fashion too.

----------


## valice

The make-up artist seemed to have used too light a tone of foundation for the models. Face all abit too pale.

Lighting doesn't seemed to be good for photography.

----------


## oblivion

> Even for that, there's nothing to see.


heheh whether got or none that really depends on personal preference  :Razz: 




> the red one? her name iko, they are fakes.





> harlow, what makes you think they are all fakes? just that I know this particular one is fake.


interesting, i'm quite curious how you know?
what test you apply? the sight test or the touch test?  :Razz: 
joking lah  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

> The make-up artist seemed to have used too light a tone of foundation for the models. Face all abit too pale.
> 
> Lighting doesn't seemed to be good for photography.




yes the face a bit pale and exaggerated features. but then again this is a runway show not a model shoot so those are the basic premise.

lighting is already considered very good, I can even shoot at ISO200 /2.8 with available light and not too much shadows. see my dance photos and you know what could be worst.

----------


## ranmasatome

> these are runway models lah, not the clubbers


i never said they look like clubbers... i insinuated that they look like they are from thailand.. :Wink:  

Anyway, the models i know mostly aren't even local...most of them travel around and only pop by when they are needed in singapore..

----------


## hwchoy

actually the clubbers looked better than the models  :Grin:

----------


## bclee

> actually the clubbers looked better than the models


Then you have shot the wrong subjects... :Evil:  

BC

----------


## hwchoy

cannot lah, we were invited to shoot the runway show. suka suka go inside zouk with tua tua kee lens and shoot clubbers? got bouncer one hor  :Grin: 

we have photo pass, else won't even make it pass the door.

----------


## Nicky

> harlow, what makes you think they are all fakes? just that I know this particular one is fake.



You mean u cant tell.. look at the pic with the 5 of them pose together.. look at the 'contour'.. you can see the 'bag'  :Opps:  .. haiz.. dont believe I can tell? Pose some more pictures of other models and I will tell which one is 'enhanced' and which is not  :Kiss:

----------


## mervin

hahaha ! u darn free ah ?
what happened to your fish photography ?

perhaps u can get benny to join you !  :Laughing:

----------


## mervin

> cannot lah, we were invited to shoot the runway show. suka suka go inside zouk with tua tua kee lens and shoot clubbers? got bouncer one hor 
> 
> we have photo pass, else won't even make it pass the door.



just get them to hold the door open for me and i shoot them from across the street with my 500 lah !  :Laughing:

----------


## hwchoy

mervin, missed your reply because something is wrong with the email notification.

anyway, the place is not very big, with your 500/4 you will see total darkness only, even if you have a line of sight haha.

luckily I brought along a 24-70/2.8L otherwise I would have to contend with shooting their makeup and lipsticks had I stuck to my original intended 80-200/2.8L.

----------

